# Sharing printer on windows xp with mac osx



## amanda12804 (Jul 30, 2005)

I have a windows xp with a lexmark z600 series hooked up using a usb and a mac osx w/ panther. The windows xp is the main computer hooked up to the modem and both are hooked up to the router. I am using cable and it says i am using a LAN connection. All i want is to be able to print from the windows and mac on to the same printer. I hope this is enough information. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

You will have to share the printer, then go to install the printer on the Mac and browse to the printer that is being shared on the XP PC. The printer will have to have drivers for both XP and Panther in order to work.


----------

